# I would rather wrestle a pit of Komodo Dragons than....



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Robyn, the Hot Shot foggers are effective. It doesn't say spiders on the list, but it works. I think it's about the only one I've tried that claims to kill palmetto bugs and actually does. Give it a good dose, with all the other spideys up there, you can count on having some widows and maybe recluses as well. In the time I've lived down here, I've killed three different kinds of widows, and some brown recluses....makes the gators seem tame. The wolf spiders and jumping spiders are good to have around, and I leave them alone outside, because they eat mosquitoes, but I don't like them inside the house.


Hopefully by the end of next year I'll be back in the mountains and I definitely won't miss these bugs...:laughing:

I notice, too, that I'm not the only one who tries to work after dark in this hot, humid climate.....I won't miss that either...


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just the thought give me the heeby-geebies. 

We used a "kill everything" fogger a couple years ago. Worked great but gave me awful headaches for a week, even with the windows open. So make sure you ventilate very very well afterwards.


----------



## originalhandy (Nov 26, 2012)

I second hot shot for spiders. I bombed quarterly in New Mexico when I lived there, took out all kinds of spiders.

If that fails burn the house down, though you'll be tge second to do it and won't get much notoriety =)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG you all HAD to go there with the black widows......woke up this morning and there was one in a jar on the table in the kitchen  Hubby caught it off the window early this morning.

Got the bombs. I guess they are having an issue down here with spiders. Went to 1 lowes and 2 home depots before I found any. Sold out all over the place. Going to run 2 in the attic and one in the lower house as soon as it stops raining. 

Sleeping with both eyes open tonight.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

forcedreno2012 said:


> OMG you all HAD to go there with the black widows......woke up this morning and there was one in a jar on the table in the kitchen  Hubby caught it off the window early this morning.
> 
> Got the bombs. I guess they are having an issue down here with spiders. Went to 1 lowes and 2 home depots before I found any. Sold out all over the place. Going to run 2 in the attic and one in the lower house as soon as it stops raining.
> 
> Sleeping with both eyes open tonight.


Hey, at least we don't have Sydney funnel-webs

The box stores only bring in a load of product in the spring, at the start of bug season, then don't restock. If you need any more, wallyworld carries the Hartz foggers in the pet section. They do a decent job, too, but I think the Hot Shot is a bit more effective.
Take comfort in the fact that as soon as your insulation and ceiling are in place, and your a/c is working, you'll have no more spider problem up there. 
I guess I shouldn't say anything about the occasional Brazilian wandering spider the longshoremen find coming off the banana boats over in Gulfport....:whistling2:


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhh but at least the funnel web spiders are big enough to shoot!!


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

You can shoot the widows and wolves; just get a rapid fire bb gun, lol!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Ariadne said:


> You can shoot the widows and wolves; just get a rapid fire bb gun, lol!


Airsoft gun. It shoots plastic BB's. I have one, and have used it to kill spiders and wasps. It's not strong enough to break human skin, but will destroy an insect. :thumbsup:


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thought I would share. 

My sister posted this on facebook tonight. This is one of our home grown ones in Australia. These are called huntsman spiders. This is not the biggest I have seen.

She found it in the cabinet. Apparently she is moving out :laughing:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

RBF......For that I would be thinking "go big or go home". More along the lines of this :laughing:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Dayum, girl!! Let me know when you get ready to exterminate so I can be far, far away..:laughing:

Or maybe we could just compromise with a little napalm?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

+1 on the Hot Shot foggers. They work. You won't be able to toss them into the attic though. They have to be standing upright to work properly, from what I understand.

When you get the insulation out of the attic and get everything sealed-up, spread some Diatomaceous Earth all around the floor of the attic before putting the new insulation in. That will kill any future bugs that get into your attic. 

If possible, spread it around on top of the new insulation also - depending on what kind of insulation you're using. If you're laying rolls of insulation in, you should be able to spread it around easily enough, but I don't know how it would be done after blowing in cellulose, without disturbing it.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks GMA....so much for the hand grenade approach and just lobbing them up there . Will look at the DE. Have used it in the walls never thought of adding it to the attic.


----------

